# New Pictures



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just posted two new pictures in my gallery. It's hard to believe they are growing up so fast. If someone smarter than me could get them into a post, I would appreciate it. 
I'm grooming this afternoon, so I'll try to get some pictures of the older girls on later.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here they are.... Oh how cute!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!! Too cute! They are just too precious!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

very cute..but it kinda looks like there is a noose behind her!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 7 2005, 06:34 PM
> *very cute..but it kinda looks like there is a noose behind her!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for putting my pictures on for me.

Yes, that is the grooming noose. It fits in the grooming arm on my grooming table. I can usually do everything without it though. My handler gets frustrated with me because I lay my dogs in my lap to groom most of the time.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! Adorable


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are gorgeous!!! I just love them!! I am glad they are doing well.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Wait -- I just realized its the same puppy in both pictures!! Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What cute puppys.You are sooo lucky


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Awww, now I want another baby!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG how cute, this is the fun stage to watch them play an toot around.
Teaco


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 7 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Wait -- I just realized its the same puppy in both pictures!!  Sorry for my mistake.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88117*


[/QUOTE]

No, it's two different pups. The one sitting up is Kim's /12 sister who was seven weeks old Thursday. The other one is my little male pup who is six weeks old today.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Aug 7 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Awww, now I want another baby!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88121*


[/QUOTE]

I'm really enjoying having them. It is going to be sad though, as I had this male here for such a short time that I did breedings fast. Now, I'll have to go a long time without having babies as I have plenty for me.....Unless I just decide to breed one of my girls to have pups for sale to others.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What beautiful pups!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Your puppies are adorable, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 7 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Your puppies are adorable, thanks for sharing with us
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for allowing me to do so. I am very proud of them. It was quite an honor to have the sire here in the US for breeding. He is solid champions from European lines, and I sponsored him for his American championship. He finished in five shows with four majors. 

I have more pictures of my pups than my grandchildren. Funny thing is that my son-in-law comes from three generations of photographers, but I get short changed on pictures.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What cuties!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

omg!! They're soo adorable!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww soooo cute!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

oh they are so precious.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What cutie pies. I can't believe how cute all these little babies are.. I never thought I could be this worried and care so much for a little dog. Don't get me wrong I've had dogs and cats all my life ( never this tiny and I've only had one other dog in my 20's long time ago :lol: that was a part time in and out house dog but this one for some reason







is just so special and she is in door all the time so this is a first for us I'm loving it but worried about what to do if we have to go somewhere out of town and can't take her.. its like when your kids were babies and you wouldn't leave them with just anyone .


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Aug 8 2005, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There are some of us who are just complete dog nuts. I'm one of them. I have a motorhome I can use if I just have to go somewhere. When I had the opportunity to have all these pups at once because of the sire being here a short time I wanted to use (I have five), I made the commitment to just stay home with them. Fortunately, in my work, I can pick and choose my hours. Right now, I'm at that time where we are weaning, and I know that they have to be monitored to make sure they are eating, so I don't stay gone long. Having pups is a commitment, just like having a human baby. I take it seriously here.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

They are just precious







Thank you for sharing!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Aug 7 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Awww, now I want another baby!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88121*


[/QUOTE]

I definitely want another one and Lucy Lou knows that! I put my vote in for her to breed some pups for sale..HINT HINT......WHAT CHA SAY LUCY LOU??????


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom+Aug 8 2005, 01:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely want another one and Lucy Lou knows that! I put my vote in for her to breed some pups for sale..HINT HINT......WHAT CHA SAY LUCY LOU??????















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88336
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's tempting because I love having the little ones. But, I really want to have the time for the ones I have here now.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 8 2005, 07:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some of us who are just complete dog nuts. I'm one of them. I have a motorhome I can use if I just have to go somewhere. When I had the opportunity to have all these pups at once because of the sire being here a short time I wanted to use (I have five), I made the commitment to just stay home with them. Fortunately, in my work, I can pick and choose my hours. Right now, I'm at that time where we are weaning, and I know that they have to be monitored to make sure they are eating, so I don't stay gone long. Having pups is a commitment, just like having a human baby. I take it seriously here.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88228
[/B][/QUOTE]

I completely understand about not wanting to leave your babies at home alone. This month I have scheduled my shifts so that I am never away from home for too long. Unfortunately that means I am working every weekend - but anything I can do to lessen the time alone for my baby helps.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Lucy, your babies are just precious


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Cutesie Cutesie!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a cute baby!!!!

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

LucyLou...as I expected from you...just absolutely wonderful...they both look healthy happy and cute as any maltese I have ever seen.


Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 9 2005, 09:39 PM
> *LucyLou...as I expected from you...just absolutely wonderful...they both look healthy happy and cute as any maltese I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful comments about my babies. I just hope you know how much they mean to me. They are all so special to me. When I was faced with doing the breedings this spring, I knew it would be a big undertaking to have all the pups (five of them) all so close in age. I just hope that I am up to the task of keeping them in coat, along with the other three I'm working with, until they can, hopefully, go to my handler for show. At this time, I look at them, wondering if they will just be another lap dog, or if they will go on to their championship. 
For those of you who have been keeping up with Kim, she is going to be a pet. I can't keep them all, and she is being given to someone I know quite well. She is not being sold, nor will she ever be bred. When I did her breeding, I did it hoping to get a male pup that would be small. Kim is not going to be big enough for show or breeding, and she has a small hernia. I am fortunate that I have her two sisters and two brothers though.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

CEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEE! But neither one of them is Kim? Where is she?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 9 2005, 11:00 PM
> *CEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEE!  But neither one of them is Kim?  Where is she?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89055*


[/QUOTE]


On the hearth. Her favorite place to sleep. I took a picture of her there the other day with her mom. I'll put it in my gallery.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

How gorgeous they are! Congratulations on a beautiful "family"! No wonder you are so proud! You do a wonderful job with breeding those pups....how lucky they are to have you, too.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

kim is a big ball of fluff! SO Sweet looking! How many lbs is she?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! They are adorable


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww makes me want to squish em and hold em sooo cute


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

A D O R A B L E!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 10 2005, 08:26 AM
> *kim is a big ball of fluff!  SO Sweet looking!  How many lbs is she?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89097*


[/QUOTE]

I realize I didn't answer this post. Yes, Kim is mostly hair. I doubt she will ever reach four pounds. Funny thing is that she weighed 6.4 oz at one day of age, but by ten weeks was just a little over a pound. She has a very small body frame; thus, the decision was made to place her in a very special home. I did not sell her.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

heart-melting for sure


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my!!! Those are the cutest pics ever!! I love them all


----------

